# 5 acres of Sunflowers



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

snl said:


> Hi,
> I've was offered a chance to place hives in 5 acres of sunflowers. Does anyone know if 5 acres of sunflowers is enough forage area to make it worthwhile to move bees into?


Depends on the hybrid!

My guess is that this "offer" came without any offer of compensation commiserate with your expenses

Tell them it will be worth your while to bring in 10 hives for $500 or more if its less than 10 miles away from both you and bees current location. Otherwise forget it. Every move means a loss of queens...


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Honey-4-All said:


> Tell them it will be worth your while to bring in 10 hives for $500 or more if its less than 10 miles away from both you and bees current location. Otherwise forget it. Every move means a loss of queens...


Why does every move mean a loss of queens? 

Thanks
Shane


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Sunflowers pollen is poor nutrition for bees. Also make sure they aren't using systemic pesticides.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

And sunflower honey crystallizes rapidly. Not the best source for honey production.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

KQ6AR said:


> Also make sure they aren't using systemic pesticides.


They are not, it's planted for hunters.......doves specifically. I'm now wondering if it's worth doing at all. Does anyone know how much nectar SF would produce?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

snl said:


> They are not, it's planted for hunters.......doves specifically. I'm now wondering if it's worth doing at all. Does anyone know how much nectar SF would produce?


Like I said above. "Depends on the hybrid!: Some times we have made zilch and other years 80 lbs.... I just stay away now!!!!!!! Not worth the loss with the bees so valuable for packages and almonds.


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

You needs one to two and a half hives per acer, also need to research the variety planted. BEES will inverse the number of seeds per head so I would charge something for your time and travel.


----------

